# Redd’s summer festival on now!



## Bcat (Aug 3, 2018)

I never thought I?d actually look foreword to a gardening event...

How are we all doing so far?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 3, 2018)

I have a very bad feeling about the catch rates.  I planted my five blue irises+ and even though each one spawned a bug I didn’t catch a single one...


----------



## DivaBlueGirl (Aug 3, 2018)

Doing pretty well I think


----------



## Bcat (Aug 3, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I have a very bad feeling about the catch rates.  I planted my five blue irises+ and even though each one spawned a bug I didn’t catch a single one...



wow really? I caught all of them. I guess they vary a lot.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 3, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I have a very bad feeling about the catch rates.  I planted my five blue irises+ and even though each one spawned a bug I didn?t catch a single one...



wow really? I caught all of them. I guess they vary a lot.


----------



## ESkill (Aug 3, 2018)

I caught all of the first five, but my rate has been pretty low ever since haha


----------



## Flare (Aug 3, 2018)

This event may be my favorite after the Modern Garden one. 

And my catchrates seem to be extremely good.


----------



## lycaena (Aug 3, 2018)

Doing pretty good!! I’ve caught most of the bugs so far I hope my luck keeps up  tho I am dreading the 2nd part of the event already those catchrates are usually horrendous


----------



## ESkill (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm almost done with the lucent flickerflies! I'm having a hard time getting the azure ones though, but it seems like this event is a lot easier than the past ones. Anyone need lucent flies? I've got about 20 I can give.
Edit: I noticed that even when my flower stalks are dry, the timer for when they bloom still counts down. Do we no longer need to water them? If we don't need to, does water have any effect, like increasing spawn rate?


----------



## Ryumia (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm done with the lucent flickerflies and almost done with the azure flickerflies. Surprised that I have been progressing well for this part of the garden event. At the moment... I'm just trying to get as much flowers as I can to exchange them for stuff that I want. Though... I am weary of part 2 of the garden event since I almost didn't finish that one in the last garden event. Only had like a few hours left at that time.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 4, 2018)

Ok, I got into it more and the catch rates are pretty average.  Maybe I can finish this after all...


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Aug 4, 2018)

my garden was full of the flickerflies but i only caught maybe 5 out of 20..it was hard....


----------



## Bcat (Aug 4, 2018)

they should let us start the second half when we finish with the first half. It would make it a lot easier for those of us who finish early.


----------



## Ashariel (Aug 5, 2018)

I finished yesterday with this part my catch rate was ok...but I never worry about the first half people are always trying to give those away later..it's the second half that's always hard and u have to stay on top of..


----------



## TykiButterfree (Aug 5, 2018)

This makes me happy I didn't spend leaf tickets on one of the outfits. The blue fish one is really cute.


----------



## AngelBunny (Aug 5, 2018)

So far my catch rates are ok if I do miss its only like 2 or 3


----------



## Vonny (Aug 5, 2018)

Can someone help with the event? I tried to protest by raging but now I’m back, two days behind lol

44421334918

My in game name is Evan


----------



## Imbri (Aug 5, 2018)

I've done okay with the lucent flickerflies, but the catch rate on the azure is horrible. I get 1 in 5, if I'm lucky. Someone just gifted me with 8 of them and I didn't get a single one. Not at all happy and I wrote feedback saying so.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 6, 2018)

I’m all done with the first half way ahead of schedule.  People were really generous with their azure flickerflies.  Hopefully the second half won’t be too bad.


----------



## Tikikata (Aug 6, 2018)

I really like this event, but I think it's just because I love the aesthetic~
But in all seriousness, it's _really_ fun so far!


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Aug 7, 2018)

that fireworks background is so expensive...i've only manage to save 119 leaf ticket so far...it will be a long road..lol


----------



## Flare (Aug 8, 2018)

Well the second part of the event has begun and the spawn rates are REALLY good for me so far. The catch rates are pretty good too, so far I have more Gilded Flickerflies than Scarlet Flickerflies.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm finding catch and spawn rates to be meh.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 8, 2018)

Yikes, the catch rates for the second round aren’t too good.  I hope my friends come through... :/


----------



## Greninja (Aug 8, 2018)

these capture rates are terrible! they really want us to buy leaf tickets...


----------



## lycaena (Aug 9, 2018)

the second part is as annoying as usual...catchrates vary a lot from good to bad but the worst part so far are the spawnrates, i only get 2-3 fireflies for 10 flowers :/


----------



## Bcat (Aug 9, 2018)

yeah, spawn and catch rates suck this time. I just hope I can get the stage >.<


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 9, 2018)

I hate the catch rate on the second half! I hope I get everything.


----------



## Ashariel (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm done just collecting for trades...yay...it wasn't to bad they have had alot worse fliwer events..


----------



## TykiButterfree (Aug 10, 2018)

I am not having much luck catching the new bugs, but I have been spamming friends and it seems to be helping. I passed a bunch back and forth to my brother yesterday and almost got a black yukata. Hopefully I should get it today once stuff grows again. I don't really care about the rest of the prizes.


----------



## JoLo (Aug 10, 2018)

I’ve only managed to catch 4 gilded bugs so far! Aaaaaaarrggghhhh!!!
I’m on the last bunch of the scarlets but the gildeds are almost impossible. I’m helping out my friends when I can but if any of my friends are reading this I can’t really help with the gildeds as I’m getting so few. Disappointed I probably won’t get it finished. 

ID: 70457899805


----------



## nanpan (Aug 11, 2018)

Finished the whole event this morning  now just collecting essences.


----------



## Greninja (Aug 11, 2018)

I finished the scarlet flicker fly event so now I need the gilded ones but the capture rate is terrible I need 11 more to get the festive stage but at this rate it seems impossible! Well if anyone needs scarlet flickerflies add me and I will happily donate!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 11, 2018)

Got the stage yesterday!  Only the sparkle stone left, but it’s meh.  I really like how my campsite looks right now.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 11, 2018)

Finished the event yesterday night! Now I'm just growing flowers to share bugs with friends.


----------



## Flare (Aug 11, 2018)

I've got all items besides the Leaf Ticket reward and Sparkle Stone, once I get the LTs I'll be done.

Oh yeah is anyone else disappointed you only get 1 Sno-Cone Stall?


----------



## lycaena (Aug 11, 2018)

Just finished the event today! I’m so glad I was afraid I wouldn’t make it, but yeah I wish we had more than one sno-cone stall as well :/


----------



## JoLo (Aug 11, 2018)

Greninja said:


> I finished the scarlet flicker fly event so now I need the gilded ones but the capture rate is terrible I need 11 more to get the festive stage but at this rate it seems impossible! Well if anyone needs scarlet flickerflies add me and I will happily donate!



I actually got finished. Thanks to everyone who helped. 
If you add your ID I’ll add you and gladly donate anymore I catch. 
My ID is 7045 7899 805


----------



## Bcat (Aug 11, 2018)

Flare said:


> I've got all items besides the Leaf Ticket reward and Sparkle Stone, once I get the LTs I'll be done.
> 
> Oh yeah is anyone else disappointed you only get 1 Sno-Cone Stall?



yes. I want symmetry


----------



## Giddy (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm new with pocket camp, could I ask, is this event limited?


----------



## Ashariel (Aug 11, 2018)

Giddy said:


> I'm new with pocket camp, could I ask, is this event limited?



All items are subject to come back around but so far they have only came around as fortune cookie items and could cost up to 10 cards to get one item so get them now while you still can


----------



## Giddy (Aug 12, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> All items are subject to come back around but so far they have only came around as fortune cookie items and could cost up to 10 cards to get one item so get them now while you still can



Thank you for letting me know~I'll try my best!


----------

